# Mutilator RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/2/15)

The Mutilator RDA looks to be another cloud blowing RDA based on ALL THOSE AIR HOLES! This thing has 18 air holes in total. Each side has one larger air hole surrounded by eight smaller air holes in the shape of an X. I’m sure this gives some kind of crazy vortex inside the device. It has a wide bore 14mm drip tip. You’e not able to use a standard 510 drip tip on this one. You do have adjustable AFC for all those holes so you’re able to close it off if you wish. It has fins for heat dissipation on the top and bottom of the device so it shouldn't get too hot.

The authentic Cigreen Mutilator RDA is right alongside the Mutation X RDA with its unique air hole design with added air holes and 2 sets of heat dissipation fins. This one looks to be aimed at the cloud chasers but flavour is out of this world.

Details:
Delrin wide bore drip tip 
Drip tip entry diameter: 14mm
Finned top cap for better heat dissipation
Air flow adjustable, 18 air holes on the sleeve
Quad-pole design for dual coil build
510 threading connection (adjustable copper center pin)
22mm diameter
Height without drip tip: 37.5mm

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/mutilator-rda


Nice review here:


----------

